# Fiese Welse abdrillen...



## Ansgar (31. Mai 2006)

Moinsen,

da war ich doch neulich wieder mit nem guten Kumpel zum angeln.
Wir hatten uns einen schoenen PLatz in einer Bucht ausgesucht und wollten unser Glueck auf Kingies versuchen. 
Es war eine perfekte laue Herbstnacht mit ganz wenig Duenung, kaum Wind, warm und der Vollmond beleuchtete schoen die Szenerie...

Wir hatten uns extra erst noch Koeder gefangen und uns dann an einem Riff positioniert, wo wir Kingies vermuteten. An diesem Platz gibt es jede Menge Wasserpflanzen und Steine - was eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen sind, sich spaeter aber als verhaengnisvoll erweisen sollte...

Wir hatten uns gerade eine Tasse Tee eingegossen und die Erlebnisse des letzten Angeltages revue passieren lassen, als meine Rute ploetzlich Aktivitaet anzeigte. Schnell die Rute in die Hand - ja, die Schnur laeuft von der Rolle... Anschlag - und die Rute macht ein U. Ganz schwerer Widerstand und leichte Schlaege in der Rute. Stingray (Rochen) ruft mein Kumpel.
Nein, denke ich - ein Rochen hier im Riff, das ist komisch. Es ist aber definitiv kein Kingie... Ich fange an zu pumpen, der Fisch kommt mit. Es geht nicht zu schwer - der Fisch hat sicher nicht mehr als 20- 30Pfund. 
Im Licht der Taschenlampe kommt er hoch und mein Kumpel keschert in mit dem grossen Landungsnetz.
Der Fisch (ca. 15 Pfund) hat eine Unzahl von Tentakeln und er hat sich im Kescher zu einem grossen Ball zusammengerollt.
Vorsichtig fangen wir an, den Fisch aus dem Kescher zu schuetteln. Als er schliesslich auf die Steine rollt springen wir beide zur Seite. Der Fisch ist ein Brackwasser Wels (Estuary Catfish) - und das unangenehme ist, das dieser Fisch Giftstacheln an den Brust und an der Rueckenflosse hat, die drastische Vergiftungen hervorrufen koennen. Diese Fische leben hauptsaechlich in Gebieten mit vielen Wasserpflanzen...
Ich ziehe mir Handschuhe an und beginne mit einer langen Zange die 6/0er Haken zu loesen. Wahnsinn - hier ist echt alles giftig!

Und kaum war die Rute wieder im Wasser ging es wieder los! Ein Wels nach dem anderen kam an Land. Nach einer halben Stunde haben wir frustriert abgebrochen. Keine Lust mehr auf fiese Welse...

Das unglaublichste aber war dann, dass ich, als ich in meinem Bestimmungsbuch nachgeschlagen habe, festgestellt habe, dass diese Welse angeblich exzellente Speisefische sind! Und wir haben die zurueckgesetzt... |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Naja, hier ist mal zwei Bilder von so nem Vieh (sieht fast aus wie ne Aalquappe) - kann sich ja mal jeder selber fragen, ob er den mitgenommen haette...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

...ich weiß es auch nicht...erst nem Freund schenken#h 

...sonst ein netter Bericht...danke...

...grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

Schöner Bericht Ansgar!

Bei den Fischen habe ich auch zunächst an eine Aalquappe gedacht...

Die C&R-Fraktion wird Dir das Zurücksetzen danken...


----------



## FalkenFisch (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

Na man gut, dass Ihr wusstet, was ihr da am Haken hattet.

Und mitnehmen?? Excellenter Speisefisch is´ ja gut und schön, aber schon blöd, wenn man die Zubereitung des Mahls nicht überlebt:q !


----------



## Jirko (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

hallöli ansgar #h

besten dank für deinen knackigen kurzzeiler aus down under #6 nur gut das ihr wusstet, daß es giftige korallenwelse waren #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Und kaum war die Rute wieder im Wasser ging es wieder los! Ein Wels nach dem anderen kam an Land. Nach einer halben Stunde haben wir frustriert abgebrochen. Keine Lust mehr auf fiese Welse...


Ich fand das in Florida schon schlimm, daß man im Meerwasser vom Ufer fast nur Catfish fing, die waren auch mit den 3 Stachelflossenspeeren ausgerüstet und sehr nervig. Ich habe mir aber einen starken Saitenschneider besorgt und einen dicken Lappen und dann wurden die nach dem Abschlagen/Stechen gleich weggeknackt, die Stacheldornen und dann waren die Fische auch handhabbar - und waren lecker. 

Würde ich mit Giftstacheln erst recht machen, aber eben nur wenn die Fische wirklich excellente Speisefische sind und Dir das ein einheimischer Angler live bestätigt, daß sie die gegessen haben. :g  

Ich find es jedenfalls auch nicht so sinnig, wenn an einer Stelle extreme Welsbestände vorkommen, diese wieder zurückzusetzen und nicht zu verwerten, denn irgendwie scheinen diese Kleinwelsarten ja den anderen Fischen den Lebensraum streitig zu machen, oder täusche ich mich da? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schelle86 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

Also ich finde sie recht hübsch anzusehen, ist aber Geschmackssache.

Erinner mich etwas an die Welse die ich mir früher im Aquarium gehalten habe, nur haben die von den Bildern eher die 50fache Größe.

Aber immer schön mal zu sehen, was so alles im schönen Australien gibt was noch giftig ist neben all den anderen netten Tierchen.
Bin ich wenigstens vorgewarnt, wenn ich dort mal mein Glück versuchen werde.

MFG Schelle


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

ha,die biester sehen ja wirklich aus wie aalrutten
in namibia haben wir im atlantik auch catfische gefangen.die waren etwas kleiner und mehr grau.aber giftstacheln hatten die auch.2 bei den seitenflossen und eine bei der rückenflosse.so ein fieser 6 cm langer stachel mit wiederhaken.wenn du dich damit stichst,bekommst du sofort eine entzündung bzw blutvergiftung von den enzymen.sehr schmerzhafte sache das.ich hab meine catfische immer mit grossem respekt angefasst.sobald wir wieder mal einen catfisch an haken hatten ,wurde der angelplatz auch sofort gewechselt...die köder hatten sonst keine ruhe.aber wir haben uns einen abends am grill geworfen und die sind wirklich sehr lecker:m
wünsche noch weiter ein kräftiges petri und beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## goeddoek (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

Aaaaansgaaar, oll Broeder #h 

Dank für den tollen Bericht #6 

Bin allerdings auf einen Fachbegriff gestossen, den Du mir erklären musst.

"Wir hatten uns gerade eine Tasse Tee eingegossen" > ist das australischer Slang für 'ne Dose Triple XXX oder so |kopfkrat 

Oder hast Du Angst, Schleichwerbung zu machen


----------



## Ansgar (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

Moin, Moin,

no worries - schreibe wenn ich die Zeit habe gerne mal was bezgl. Aus. Nur die letzten 3 Monate war ich wieder so busy mit Projekten...

JEtzt wo ich weiss, dass man die Dinger essen kann werde ich die auch nicht mehr zuruecksetzen... 

Denn Eure Erzaehlungen decken sich mit den Fischen hier (3 Stacheln, Brust und Ruecknflossen) - und man braucht in der Tat nen starken Seitenschneider um die wegzuknacken.

Und - in der Tat sind die Fische echt schoen anzusehen, die haben ne tolle Marmorierung, habe ich ganz selten so schoen gesehen (ausser vielleicht bei Saiblingen).

Achso, und ne Tasse Tee - war schon echter Tee, aber leider kein Friesentee   Aber so ne Tasse heissen Tee beim angeln ist schon was nettes, gerade in ner Herbstnacht ...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

Schöne Geschichte, Ansgar #6 

Danke dafür. :m 

Schreib doch mal bitte, was Du (und wo Du) etwas kulinarisches zu den Welsen gefunden hast. Nur mal so bei Gelegenheit, wenn es nicht zuviel Mühe macht.

Im Übrigen, der Herbst kommt mit großen Schritten hier in old Germany.

Hope to see you...

Gernot #h


----------



## BIG WHITE (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

Moin Ansgar!

Bin aus Gambia zurück, hatte auch dort etliche "salzwasser" Welse
gefangen, unser Captain hatte richtig respekt vor den Stacheln, erst
als die mittels einer Zange abgebrochen wurden, hatte er den Haken gelöst.
Die Welse waren etwas größer, dennoch nicht so richtig vorzeigbar, 
angeblich werden sie bis 20 kg schwer.
Ansonsten hatte ich ein Paar Threadfin Salmons gefangen, drei waren
recht gut, 9,14,16kg, desweiteren Otholiten, afr.Pampano, Whitefish und
vieles mehr.
Leider ist mein Tigerfischtrip zum oberen Gambia River gelinde gesagt "mies"
verlaufen, desweiteren war  es für die Tarponfischerei etwas zu wellig.
Übrigens vermiße ich echt die Wärme, wir hatten bis zu 43° C, hier in
Norddeutschland war es gestern Nacht nur 5° und das im Juni, dann doch
lieber die Hitze!


Gruß

Big White


----------



## Ansgar (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

MOin,

@RR: in meinem Bestimmungsbuch - weiss aber leider gerade nicht wie das heisst... Ansonsten ist Fishbase.org ne gute Adresse
Ja, September rueckt naeher - schaun wir mal...  

@Big White: wusste garnicht, dass es da Threadfin Salmon gibt??
Sind super zum essen, nur einfrieren ist nicht empfehlenswert...

Tja, ich habe auch super Respekt vor den Stacheln - ich kann das gut verstehen. Hier in OZ muss man echt vor allem in Acht sein... 

Neulich bin ich im Nationalpark fast auf eine (toeglich giftige) 1.5m lange Brown Snake ("braune Schlange") draufgetreten. Als ich sie sah (30cm von meinem Bein weg) gefror mir das Blut in den Adern und wir haben uns eine kleine Ewigkeit angeschaut (mit diesen kalten, schwarzen, todbringenden Augen ...) bevor sie sich zurueckgezogen hat. Da ging mir echt die Pumpe...

Schade mit den Tigerfischen! Ich hatte auch mal einen Trip in Suedafrika gemacht, sind imposante Tierchen...

Hier wird es auch allmaehlich Winter - tagsuber nur noch 20 Grad und nachts um die 5 Grad. Zeit die dicken Wintersachen rauszuholen...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Jirko (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*

moin ansgar #h

puuuuuuuuuh... na dat iss ja nochemal glimpflich abgelaufen #6... aug in aug mit ner brown snake... ich glaub dat muss man(n) nich haben. habe letztens auf discovery channel (premiere) nen sehr interessanten bericht über die giftigsten schlangen auf´n globus sehen können und da stand die brown snake in der punkteliste auf´m podest, da wohl die meisten todesfälle durch schlangenbisse in down under auf ihr konto gehen...

...und auf´m gleichen kanal kam auch ne spiderdoku... und wieder war eine aus deiner wahlheimat ganz oben zu finden > die redback (oder besser schwarze witwe)... schon recht interessant - oder je nach sicht des betrachters vielleicht auch riskant  - mit was man in austalien so alles kontakt schließen darf |uhoh:... wünsch dir was ansgar #h

PS: stonie hat im übrigen nen feines foddo von der redback geschossen:






falls du´s noch nicht gelesen haben solltest ansgar - gugge mal hier > unser boardie stonie versorgt und regelmässig immer mit den aktuellsten infos & pics von seinem roadtrip #6


----------



## Ansgar (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fiese Welse abdrillen...*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> moin ansgar #h
> puuuuuuuuuh... na dat iss ja nochemal glimpflich abgelaufen #6... aug in aug mit ner brown snake... ich glaub dat muss man(n) nich haben.



Nee, hatte schon oefter mal eine von 1-2m weg gesehen, aber "einen halben Schritt weiter und Du bist tot" - (denn ich waere drauf getreten und dann haette sie aus Reflex 100% attackiert, und ich hatte kein Mobiltelefon Empfang und war 1 Stunde vom Auto weg) hat ne neue Dimension...



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> schon recht interessant - oder je nach sicht des betrachters vielleicht auch riskant  - mit was man in austalien so alles kontakt schließen darf |uhoh:... wünsch dir was ansgar #h



Ich bin selbst nach 3 Jahren hier immer noch mal wieder ueberrascht |supergri |supergri 



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> falls du´s noch nicht gelesen haben solltest ansgar - gugge mal hier > unser boardie stonie versorgt und regelmässig immer mit den aktuellsten infos & pics von seinem roadtrip #6



Ja, ich hab da mal reingeguckt, aber das ist ein typischer Touribericht. Sagt mir persoenlich nicht so zu. Mir fehlen da die Menschen, mir fehlt da das Herz. Immer nur wieder "Oh wie geil ist die Landschaft" - der Bericht koennte vom Konzept her genauso gut aus Alaska oder Argentinien stammen. Und Fischfotos habe ich da auch noch kein einziges gesehen... 
Deshalb habe ich mich aus dem Ding von Anfang an rausgehalten...

Danke trotzdem fuer den Hinweis, Jirko #6 

All the best in Richtung Berliner Nacht
Ansgar


----------

